

The importance of writing (for programmers) - julioody
http://julio-ody.tumblr.com/post/40213308590/the-importance-of-writing-for-programmers

======
adlq
Nice little read. In my opinion, blogging not only serves as a way to
structure and express your thoughts better, it can also be an incentive to
think about subjects other than one's domain.

I am a firm believer that every notion and concept, regardless of their
context, can be analyzed together and combined to form new, more insightful
ones. For instance - I have no examples in mind right now - there must be a
way to apply aesthetic rules of gardening to team management in IT businesses!

This is where blogging and writing in general becomes essential, I think,
because it comes with a responsibility to keep it somewhat alive. And this
same responsibility will - consciously or not - push us to read more books
about things we don't know, to undertake projects we have doubts about and to
embark in new adventures, just so that we could share some of the experience
with our fellow readers.

I have never been really successful at writing, and I have difficulties taking
the first steps, but hopefully this year will be a good one for it!

------
imuakame
I stopped blogging a while ago. Aaron's death brought to my attention how
important his own writing was as a form of expression for him. He moved me to
take up blogging again.

